

Lions Released to Deal with Hamptons Deer Problems - AJAlabs
http://danspapers.com/2013/12/lions-released-to-deal-with-hamptons-deer-problems/

======
thehooplehead
This is fake right? South African sounding name (which happens to be one of a
former president) + no mention of it anywhere else on line. Are we posting
Onion articles now?

It'd be cheaper to fly up 25 hunters, expenses paid.

------
patdennis
I used to work around the Hamptons, and dealt with Dan's Papers a bit. This is
definitely a joke.

EDIT: Yeah, I checked in. This is a hoax to draw attention to the government
bringing in people to shoot the deer. The paper opposes this effort, as
discussed here: [http://danspapers.com/2013/06/one-girls-opinion-they-dont-
cu...](http://danspapers.com/2013/06/one-girls-opinion-they-dont-cull-deer-in-
panem-why-do-it-here/)

------
aedocw
> In any case, residents of the Hamptons are urged to stay indoors from
> December 29 > to January 8 while the lions are loose.

Has to be fake, but pretty funny!

------
scottshea
Oh this is going to end so well

